#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Avacado Trees

## banboy

Anybody tried avacado trees the  misses has planted over 200 in the past 2 years she says that in 5 to 6 years they will be ready for the fruit to sell.Tesco sell them 45 bhat a kilo!!!!!

----------


## Norton

> 5 to 6 years they will be ready for the fruit to sell.


She is correct.  What part of Thailand are you in? Avocado do best in high cooler climates. Selling from a farm, price will be lower than Tesco. 25 to 30 baht per kilo more likely. Season is short. Avocados do not keep well so must make your money over a 2 or 3 month period.

----------


## bkkstoneman

What varieties of Avocado trees did she plant?...Did she get them from the University?

George

----------


## aging one

I have a tree in my yard I planted from a seed. Its now 6 years. Its the biggest tree around but yet still no fruit. I have heard some talk of male and female and pollination. Mine shades  a good portion of the front of my house. Healthy tree, now just give me some fruit.

----------


## steevee

> Anybody tried avacado trees the misses has planted over 200 in the past 2 years she says that in 5 to 6 years they will be ready for the fruit to sell.Tesco sell them 45 bhat a kilo!!!!!


You likely don't have the same variety as sold in many supermarkets. The Thai variety is smooth and all green. the imported (usually from Australia) is brown/green with rough skin. The imported variety is more 'creamy' in texture and more flavourful.

----------


## aging one

> You likely don't have the same variety as sold in many supermarkets. The Thai variety is smooth and all green. the imported (usually from Australia) is brown/green with rough skin. The imported variety is more 'creamy' in texture and more flavourful. steevee is online now Add to steevee's Reputation Report Post        Digg this Post!Add Post to del.icio.usBookmark Post in TechnoratiFurl this Post!


Some of the time true, The "hass" avocado is the richest and creamiest variety that is for sure. But with proper care the asian avocado can be as nice as well. You have to age it very carefully, if not you end up with brown gunk.  But if you take your time and let it ripen just right, its 90% of the hass  avocado, and at times 3 or 4 times as big.  Careful ripening is the ultra key word.

----------


## banboy

Sorry dont know the varity it is,We have a tree on our land and she just grew them after eating the fruit ,it yeilds approx 60 per season they think that tree is about 30 years old

----------


## forreachingme

There is a german in the Phils able to get or trying still for some variety of fruits and vegetables to harvest in Off season periods.

Price is near double for all that is ready at that ofset time !  

Plastic bag covering and different other method involved...

interesting read as he really focuses on this off season products for whatever he touches, it's in German could paste some infos i here and google could give a mess of infos if you wish...

----------


## banboy

Any Info Would Be Good

----------


## meganjo

which part of the world does avocado is cultivated more??

----------


## bkkstoneman

> which part of the world does avocado is cultivated more??


 Mexico and Chile are the two largest producers of avocados..  Stoneman

----------


## bkkstoneman

> Any Info Would Be Good


I currently have 150 avocado trees growing on a farm west of Nong Khai...There is a need for almost constant irrigation during the dry months...Last year we had a very strong wind storm and blew almost all the fruit off the trees...And then last summer with all the very intense heat, the trees were really stressed even though they were getting water every day...So you are lucky if you get a decent crop every three years...

Also grafted avocado root stock are getting to be very expensive,,,You can still occasionally get plants from the university, but every year, it seems like they have fewer and fewer...Several grafters in the Pak Chong area are now charging 250 baht per grafted tree...Add into that the fact that you will lose, at least 25% before they mature...

And then when you get a crop, the current selling price is about 20 to  25 baht per kg...So they are fun and challenging to raise, but I think that in the long run, you might make more money with rubber trees...

Stoneman

----------


## bkkstoneman

> I have a tree in my yard I planted from a seed. Its now 6 years. Its the biggest tree around but yet still no fruit. I have heard some talk of male and female and pollination. Mine shades  a good portion of the front of my house. Healthy tree, now just give me some fruit.


AO...

Avocado trees grown from seeds will not normally bear fruit and if they do, it will not be large quantities ...

A very good source for avocado info in Thailand   Avocado Production in Thailand - Chalongchai Babpraserth and Suranant Subhadrabandhu*

----------


## aging one

thanks for that mate.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Anybody tried avacado trees the misses has planted over 200 in the past 2 years she says that in 5 to 6 years they will be ready for the fruit to sell.Tesco sell them 45 bhat a kilo!!!!!


check again banboy, down in Pattaya and Rayong all the Tescos, Carefores, and Big C's sell *avocados for at least 45 baht apiece, not a kilo*.

----------


## DrAndy

> Careful ripening is the ultra key word.


 what do you mean AO?  ripen on the tree, ripen in the fridge or just on a shelf?

sometimes I have bought Avs which are not ripe and never seem to get ripe, just go gunky

I also have three 6 year old trees that have no fruit; next year, they tell me

----------


## Latindancer

I used to live on an avocado farm, and although I'm not sure what percentage of seedlings ( as opposed to grafted trees ) go on to bear fruit, the owner told me that every orchardist still plants a few in the hope of getting the perfect fruit. The seedlings he had did in fact bear large round fruit, with a thick skin.
Grafted trees bear in only a few years....they're quite fast.
As you no doubt know, they like well-drained soil, as they tend to suffer from a fungal root disease.

----------


## aging one

> what do you mean AO? ripen on the tree, ripen in the fridge or just on a shelf?  sometimes I have bought Avs which are not ripe and never seem to get ripe, just go gunky  I also have three 6 year old trees that have no fruit; next year, they tell me __________________


Get as ripe as you can on the tree. Then get them down. When they just start to soften get them in a paper bag and in the dark. For me a couple to three days like  this ends up giving a creamier asian avocado.   
If you put them in the fridge they will turn brown and get gooey rather than creamy.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Anybody tried avacado trees the  misses has planted over 200 in the past 2 years she says that in 5 to 6 years they will be ready for the fruit to sell.Tesco sell them 45 bhat a kilo!!!!!


I believe it is 45 baht per each and that price is up to more than that these days.

----------


## justincase 13

I grew up in southern California and we had some really great avos. And some of the best ones i have ever had were here in Thailand, they were grown in Doi Ang Khang(royal project) northern Chaing Mai/Chiang Rai area.they sell them at the royal project market in Chiang Mai off sutep rd. And the 121(canal rd.) but only a few weeks in febuary. I think there hazel avocado.. Very creamy very small pits and ripened up in the fridg just fine cheap too.. But if you want trees have to go to the moutains (doi ang khang)..

----------


## jons557

> Originally Posted by banboy
> 
> 
> Anybody tried avacado trees the  misses has planted over 200 in the past 2 years she says that in 5 to 6 years they will be ready for the fruit to sell.Tesco sell them 45 bhat a kilo!!!!!
> 
> 
> I believe it is 45 baht per each and that price is up to more than that these days.



55 Baht for 1 now at Tops! 
Bought some yesterday- Australian import (Auspak the sticker said: Avocado Export Company ).  Expensive but delicious!

----------


## Bogon

Pak Chong 80 baht a kilo at the moment.

I have an unlimited supply of the buggers that seem to be breeding in the kitchen, round the back where the missus keeps the stuff that is unspoken (her pastes and witchcraft condiments), and the store room seems to have been converted to a refuge for battered avocados!


--UPDATE--

I now officially am bored of the fruit of the devil.

----------


## jons557

Do you have flowering trees?  I would love to see what you have- buy a graft or sapling- whatever.
PM or post here!
Thanks

----------


## Rural Surin

> I have a tree in my yard I planted from a seed. Its now 6 years. Its the biggest tree around but yet still no fruit. I have heard some talk of male and female and pollination. Mine shades a good portion of the front of my house. Healthy tree, now just give me some fruit.


If anything, they do make wonderful shade trees when mature and hardy.

----------


## Bogon

^^ Sorry jons557. The missus bought in bulk whilst stumbling through a wet market in Pak Chong.
I have no interest in the fruit except it makes a difference from eating the ususal suspects.
PM sent anyways.

----------


## aging one

> If anything, they do make wonderful shade trees when mature and hardy.


So correct. Mine died in the floods after being grown from seed germination for 12 years. My balcony had compete shade after 7  or 8 years. It never produced but is missed for the shade. The new plans did not include a huge tree I planted and nurtured. Sad day indeed to cut it down. But we did give it a good funeral out back on the klong.

----------


## Itchy

A point to note is that Advacado trees do not tolerate water logged roots - you should therefor plat well above flood areas and be sure the roots are well above the water table (rainy season level). 

We had high water around our place which resulted in all our advacado and all those of our neighbours dying.

----------


## Grower

Our avocado is 8 years old and flowered for the first time. It set a few fruits and that was it. I'm hoping but not hopeful.

That was a real bummer AO. I know how to air root now, so I'll get you a cutting.  :beer:

----------


## aging one

Thanks very much grower. :Smile:

----------


## Eliminator

Hi Grower, if you have another cutting, I would like one also. It's that or try to find the place that sells pre-grafted trees. Cheers

----------


## Grower

> Hi Grower, if you have another cutting, I would like one also.


This will take at least 30 days (for the rooting). We'll go from there, but the first one goes to AO. I tried a cutting and it didn't take. Air-rooting is far better and much higher odds of success.

----------


## ltnt

Avocado trees will not produce unless they receive a graft from a producing tree.  In California we grew 20 acres of avocado trees.  Starting by planting the first 5 acres year 1, and so on for 4 consecutive years.  Year 5 we got produce.  Lots of Produce, but could not get pickers.  By year 7 we had pickers and cash.  Escondido California, near the Pacific ocean and generally cool in the mornings with sea mist. Summers were crop picking season so no worries about loosing the crop due to heat.  Eventually the land and trees were sold off and a developer came in a bulldozed the entire acreage flat.  Wonderful place California, kill everything for a buck.

----------


## Grower

^ Not sure the history of my tree; I do know it came from Samui (nursery) and is an Australian avocado. What I don't know is; seed or cutting.

----------


## Eliminator

> Originally Posted by Eliminator
> 
> Hi Grower, if you have another cutting, I would like one also.
> 
> 
> This will take at least 30 days (for the rooting). We'll go from there, but the first one goes to AO. I tried a cutting and it didn't take. Air-rooting is far better and much higher odds of success.



 Grower, MY bad, I forgot to say thank you. Whenever is convenient for you and thanks.

----------


## DrAndy

mine are ten years old now and no sign of fruiting

never mind, the ones from the market are nice

----------


## Ceburat1

Everybody grows avos from seed so it seems.  The problem is is that they never graft a piece or two on from bearing trees as the seedling grows/matures. That is why so many trees that do not bear fruit.  They are about the best for shade trees.

----------


## Grower

Well, it's been a really wet rainy season here; the worst in my 10 years. The Mae Klong has flooded in Lalee and threatening Amphur Ban Pong.
Haven't forgotten about the cuttings; just waiting for drier weather. 
Be back soon.

----------

